# Protecting puppy's eyes from cats



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

We just brought our new pup home to our two cats. During each introduction, the pup was greeted with a swat on the head. But i did not see claws come out. My cats are not declawed, but we trim their nails weekly. I also never leave them unattended around the pup. Is this enough? Does anyone else here have cats that are not declawed?

The cats are very well behaved overall


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

My two cats are not declawed. Personally, I WISH they would bop the dogs on the nose more often, but they rarely do. 

It's good that you trim the cats' nails, and I think the best way to keep your puppy safe is to make sure that he doesn't pester the cats to the point that they feel the need to swat him, by closely supervising their interactions and stepping in when necessary.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

If you are crazy concerned. There is soft paws you can use on your cats. I've had experience with them. They are quite a pain if not done right. 

Otherwise you can get your cats used to being filed down, with something like Pedi Paws, and just shorten and smooth their claws down. I've always had cats and dogs mixed in my house, never have we had an eye incident take place.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

thank you ladies. That is great advice I will definitely follow. It looks like the puppy was just trying to play when he got bopped. Since then, I have followed what you said Debbie, and not let them get that close. 

Victoria, how hard are the softpaws to put on? I understand they are glued on?

thanks


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

The soft paws, are kinda simple to put on if your cat is used to being handled and put on it's back. The problem is, the falling off part, and replacing them, and then I had one where the soft paw wouldn't come off and the cats claw had nearly turned back on itself. So I had to use cuticle clippers to take it off. They can be quite stubborn, but they can also ease your mind. We got colorful ones to we would notice when they fell off. My female got pink and my boy got blue, the fact that they were bright colors, helped us in finding the "lost one", and noticing when one had fallen off. 

We did two rounds of soft paws before we decided to just use the pedi paws on them.... They are great to ease your mind though. Just require upkeep....


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Soft Paws are a great idea. One of my cats was having trouble with intense itchiness, to the point of scratching scabs all over his body. My vet suggested Soft Paws while we treated him, to prevent further damage to his skin. They worked very well, but I would never have been able to put them on myself, they did it for me at the vet's office. He's much more cooperative for them than he is for me!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Be very, very careful. We had a puppy that was a little too interested in our cats with claws. She cornered the cat in the kitchen and the cat swiped her face. It actually split her eye open so that the iris was bulging *out* of the eye. We had her to the vet in minutes, and luckily there was a Veterinary Opthamologist up in Fairfax that could fix it. Cost us around $3000. The eye recovered fine, but needless to say, we have been insane careful with Zeke. Thankfully, he has less drive than the Malinois did when it comes to the cats. The Opthamologist told me that just trimming the cat claws would have prevented the injury, as the claw wouldn't have the "hook" that cats get and would have grazed off the surface of the eye rather than tearing it open.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you so much guys. I think im going with pedipaw

I am glad your pup was ok stacy, that story made me cringe


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Knight said:


> We just brought our new pup home to our two cats. *During each introduction*, the pup was greeted with a swat on the head. But i did not see claws come out. My cats are not declawed, but we trim their nails weekly. I also never leave them unattended around the pup. Is this enough? Does anyone else here have cats that are not declawed?
> 
> The cats are very well behaved overall


There is your first mistake.. NEVER force an introduction.

Let the cats do it on their own. It's less stress, and easier on every one.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Knight said:


> I am glad your pup was ok stacy, that story made me cringe


Oh me too, OMG, that just gives me a horrible image. Thank gosh our cats have never had that sort of issue. They are VERY used to getting their nails trimmed. 

Even our kitten purrs while I do her nails... Oh man, OW. Thanks for that image Stacey! LOL!


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Just be grateful I didn't post pictures too!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> There is your first mistake.. NEVER force an introduction.
> 
> Let the cats do it on their own. It's less stress, and easier on every one.


Where did i say i forced it. He walked up to each of them


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Adam, I just reread my response. I was a little short, I honestly did not mean to sound rude in my response


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Just puttin' it out there...


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

LOL! I need these for next summer!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> Just be grateful I didn't post pictures too!


No kidding... LOL!!


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Well one of my cats got my gsd in his right eye. His eye looks ok overall, he is just blinking it a bit more than the other. I've looked at his eye closely and it just looks sore. Thank God I just trimmed the cat's nails. I am not even sure it was a nail that got him. Does this warrant a vet trip? When my cats do this to each other, they show the same symptoms, but subside in a few days


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Knight said:


> Well one of my cats got my gsd in his right eye. His eye looks ok overall, he is just blinking it a bit more than the other. I've looked at his eye closely and it just looks sore. Thank God I just trimmed the cat's nails. I am not even sure it was a nail that got him. Does this warrant a vet trip? When my cats do this to each other, they show the same symptoms, but subside in a few days


 
i think your pup will be fine. they probably didnt whap him with claws just a nice hard thump that hit the eye. Those cats are quick. I know after my cats nailed Shasta with claws, she learned we werent joking about leaving them alone. Just keep an eye on your pup and correct when too much interest is shown in the cats. Pup will learn soon enough those kitties are fierce and dont take any crud.


----------



## Knight (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Boy, I'm becoming thankful I'm allergic to cats so I don't have to deal with this kinda stuff! Yikes! lol


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Believe me when I say I_ knew_ my pup had a serious injury to the eye. She was screaming, pawing at it, wouldn't open it and it was draining a ton. I'd personally keep a close watch on it for a day or so before going to the vet. Hope it's fine...


----------

